# Anti-concussion collar draws inspiration from woodpeckers.



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> The doctors who discovered that football can cause brain damage are the heroes of Concussion, which opens in theaters on Dec. 25. Now one of them may be on the verge of another breakthrough. Dr. Julian Bailes, played by Alec Baldwin in the film, is part of a team that’s created what might be the first device to cut down on concussions.
> 
> Spoiler alert: It’s not another high-tech helmet. Helmets are good at preventing skull fractures, but they can’t prevent concussions. That’s because the brain floats in fluid inside the skull, like an egg yolk inside a shell. No matter how well the outside is padded, the brain is still damaged when it sloshes against the sides of the skull during a collision. Bailes’s innovation is a collar that lightly constricts the jugular vein, which has the effect of reducing the jiggle room inside the cranium.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...football-concussions-lessons-from-bird-brains

Maybe this could eventually find its way into MMA/boxing to prevent concussions & brain injury in training.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I thought this might have some kind of future in contact/combat sports.

But no mention of this since.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Whats with the necroing?

I saw that thread title and thought it was a spammer.

Almost one touch banned you :laugh:


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

This would be huge for combat athletes. I can only imagine how many fighters are already walking around with CTE.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Spite said:


> Whats with the necroing?
> 
> I saw that thread title and thought it was a spammer.
> 
> Almost one touch banned you :laugh:


DavidKratos might have bumped this thread down prematurely.

This and the 2 other threads I resurrected seemed like they represent cutting edge info, so I thought people might be interested in seeing it.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Trix said:


> DavidKratos might have bumped this thread down prematurely.
> 
> This and the 2 other threads I resurrected seemed like they represent cutting edge info, so I thought people might be interested in seeing it.


Did that guy get banned for starting to many threads??? I haven't seen his random off the wall topics lately.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> Did that guy get banned for starting to many threads??? I haven't seen his random off the wall topics lately.


His website contained some seriously bad adverts (the kind that imitate ransomware and try to get you to install dodgy programs - likely real ransomware).

He was banned for the protection of our members/lurchers.

He'd also been banned from pretty much any forum where he has linked his website - which was several.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

DK strikes again.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Spite said:


> His website contained some seriously bad adverts (the kind that imitate ransomware and try to get you to install dodgy programs - likely real ransomware).
> 
> He was banned for the protection of our members/lurchers.
> 
> He'd also been banned from pretty much any forum where he has linked his website - which was several.


Yeah I thought he seemed off. I never clicked any of his links thankfully.


----------

